# Does anyone have a puppy from Poncahill-Tantara????



## pmjamison (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum. I live in Charlotte, NC and my family is starting to look for a new puppy after our German Shepherd passed away last December. I have 2 girls age 3 and 4 who would love to have a new playmate. I found off the AKC's website a breeder of merit named Yvonne Kowalczyk of Poncahill-Tantara and I talked with her and she seemed very knowledgeable and involved. I wanted to see if anyone had a puppy from her or your thoughts. I just don't want to make a mistake in getting a puppy so any help would be appreciated. You can PM me if you want so as to not post if that helps at all. Thanks for you input. The puppies that she has now are 5 months old, do breeders normally keep them this long? She said that she only breeds around every 2 years. 

Matt-Charlotte, NC


----------



## pmjamison (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are the parents of the puppies:

Sire: FV/MV Ch. Wolfcreek's Guardian v Merivern, OFA
Dam: BIM Ch. Schneiderhof's You Best Your Asp, OFA


----------



## LinneK9 (Aug 18, 2013)

Use your gut. Meet her see how she treats the dogs, see where they are living. Im no pro as I just got my first GSD but your intuition is your best bet if no one here has had any experience with that particular breeder. I am sorry to here about your previous GSD!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I personally like the pedigree. I have a Wolf Creek bitch that is such a wonderful, stable, fun dog. Ponca Hill's Snake is one of my breeder's favorite dogs. And, yes, it is normal for someone who shows to keep back puppies to "grow out". Right now my breeder has a 9 month old puppy that she may, or may not, keep. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Is this puppy just to be a pet? The pedigree would not be my choice, but that is personal preference. For "just a pet", and if you like American show lines, a nice puppy could certainly be found for you.


----------



## pmjamison (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, this would only be used for a pet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No experience or knowledge of the breeder or lines, but it is not uncommon for breeders to keep pups back a few months to grow them out a bit and see if they are good show/sport/breeding prospects.

Since these pups are 5 months old, that is old enough to get a fairly good read on their personalities, drives and nerves. Especially for being a good pet. Since the breeder is local, your best bet is to go visit and spend time with the breeder, dogs, and the available pups. If you find a puppy or two that you are particularly interested in and think would be a good fit, ask the breeder to allow you to also see the pup in a neutral location, away from the breeder's property and familiar surroundings. This will give you a better picture of it's temperament and nerves. Many dogs appear confident on their own property, but act much less so when that extra sense of security is removed. If considering an older puppy I would definitely want to see how it behaved in unfamiliar surroundings before purchasing. Good luck!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poncahill is a very respected breeder of American Showlines. I have no personal experience with them but have always admired the dogs. Chris has some good advice for you on the dogs temperament. 

So sorry about the loss of your dog.


----------

